# Buck Model 74 Install Pictures



## jghall (Oct 11, 2008)

I was rummaging through some of my old SD memory cards last night and ran across some pictures of my Model 74 install from 18 months ago that I never posted.. There is also a discussion going on in the Hearth Room about the 74 so I figured I would post over here and let them know... I also have several good shots of the stove lift that my local dealer let me borrow for my install...


----------



## jghall (Oct 11, 2008)

And here are a few pictures of the first fire, you can see the secondary tubes in several of them... Still waiting to fire it up for the first time this year, I'm ready...


----------



## smokinj (Oct 11, 2008)

NICE


----------



## rwm001 (Oct 11, 2008)

JHall,
Great pictures-really nice to see the complete process. Thanks


----------



## begreen (Oct 11, 2008)

It's great to see it going in and then up and running. That's a great shot of the secondaries. The stove looks really sharp! Thanks for posting.


----------



## InTheRockies (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree--that's a beautiful stove.  (I like that powered hand truck/lift.  Boy having one of those would be nice.)  Enjoy those warm, cozy fires this winter.


----------



## jghall (Oct 11, 2008)

That hand truck is actually a stove lift... My local dealer that I bought my stove from let me borrow it (I have been a friend of the family for many years)... They are very neat pieces of equipment... They have forks about 3' long that raise all the way to the top of the truck handles... You can just slide your stove right out of a truck ded onto the lift, then lower it to the ground then roll the stove up to the door like a regular hand truck... Then when you get to the stairs there is a contraption on the back with little feet that roll around on a chain that allows it with the assistance of an electric motor to climb stairs... Then you roll it in the house, position it in front of your hearth raise the forks and slide the stove in... Definately a back saver...


----------



## BJ64 (Oct 12, 2008)

Those are all really good.

I have to say that those burn shots are some of the best I have seen on the forum.


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 13, 2008)

awsome secondary burn.  But watch that Seth Thomas Mantel clock dont dry the wood out!


----------



## jghall (Oct 13, 2008)

allhandsworking said:
			
		

> awsome secondary burn.  But watch that Seth Thomas Mantel clock dont dry the wood out!



Thanks for the warning, but it was moved after the install... That clock belonged to my grandmother so I didn't want any harm coming to it...


----------



## mmopt (Feb 17, 2009)

Bringing back on old thread, but thanks for the pictures.  I'm picking up my 74 in a few hours.  Our fireplace is VERY similar, even in choice of trim.  I still will be raising my hearth a few inches also.  Amusing this was the first thread I saw after finally seeing my stove on clearance and jumping on it.

Here is the fireplace we have:


----------



## raybonz (Feb 17, 2009)

JHall said:
			
		

> And here are a few pictures of the first fire, you can see the secondary tubes in several of them... Still waiting to fire it up for the first time this year, I'm ready...



The stove looks great and the fire is mesmerizing to look at! Just looking at that fire will keep you warm..

Good Job!

Ray


----------

